

Two Men, 58 Years and Counting. A Love Story. - murtali
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/08/nyregion/58-years-and-counting-a-love-story.html

======
nlh
A wonderful, cute, and inspiring love story (that you can appreciate whether
you're gay or straight).

Yes, I know, not Hacker or Tech related, but that doesn't matter. Read it and
enjoy.

~~~
murtali
Felt the same way and thought I should share. The part where he says: "“The
pattern now seems to be, everybody has to reveal, ‘I’m gay!’ ” Mr. Leedom
said. “But the word didn’t exist in our life, and we just were. It wasn’t
something you had to ever articulate. It didn’t matter..." I found that
particularly interesting. My understanding of modern day gay culture is that
coming out is a type of rite of passage. To them that concept seemed foreign
in a way.

